# What did I do



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

take delivery on thursday



2011 Kubota 7040


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks great, I think you will be very happy.

Are you expecting snow this winter.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Mcgrew Equipment purchase?


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

srl28;1541802 said:


> Mcgrew Equipment purchase?


yes is that good or bad?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Neither, just recognized it from the picture. I almost bought a JD mini ex from them last year and they were very helpful and well organized I was pleased. Never purchased anything from them though but they seemed good to me. Nice machine good luck with it!


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

well now I just have to figure out how to run this thing!


----------

